# Maxima Engine swap



## 94altimase (Sep 3, 2005)

I'm thinking of doing either the VQ30DE from a 97 maxima 3.0 or i was looking at the 2005 maxima with the 3.5 but i'm not sure if it would fit and would modifications i would need to do. I need a little help with this and hopefully soon cause i'm looking to do this swap in the next 2-3 weeks. thanks


----------



## tm_94altima (Aug 12, 2005)

I haven't heard of either of those swaps being done. It will take a lot of modify just to get it to work. You would have an easier time to try the Bluebird SSS SR20DET or just go KA-T. Good luck though.


----------



## billysaltima (Mar 10, 2005)

94altimase said:


> I'm thinking of doing either the VQ30DE from a 97 maxima 3.0 or i was looking at the 2005 maxima with the 3.5 but i'm not sure if it would fit and would modifications i would need to do. I need a little help with this and hopefully soon cause i'm looking to do this swap in the next 2-3 weeks. thanks


here one with a 3.0









also i seen 2002 sentra with a 3.5

but i dont think it would last long but a swap to a 00-01 KA and turboing it


----------



## SangHyun06 (Jan 27, 2006)

Go for it! Travis is charging $6k to put a VQ into B15 sentras. All motor reliablility, you can't beat that.


----------



## ChadimusMaximus (Feb 8, 2006)

billysaltima said:


> here one with a 3.0
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow thats pretty neat, a 3000lb Altima with the 190-222hp 3.0, or the 255-265hp 3.5!


----------



## SangHyun06 (Jan 27, 2006)

Well, the weight differance was weighed to be about the same weight as the 1.8L QG18DE ( I believe it was a 50lb difference ). Not bad in my opinion. Actually, now that I think about it, is 6k really worth it? Hmm, not in a U13.


----------



## billysaltima (Mar 10, 2005)

ChadimusMaximus said:


> Wow thats pretty neat, a 3000lb Altima with the 190-222hp 3.0, or the 255-265hp 3.5!


3.0 more pics -----> http://www.locustom.com/vq_altima.htm


----------



## ChadimusMaximus (Feb 8, 2006)

Cool man I've always liked those U13 Altimas. If I was gonna get a four cylinder compact sedan, A U13 is probably my first choice, 2nd being a 91-93 Accord EX or SE.


----------



## SangHyun06 (Jan 27, 2006)

I wish the write-ups were a little more descriptive, but I guess it'll have to do. Nice projects.


----------



## billysaltima (Mar 10, 2005)

here the link to 02 sentra with the altima 3.5 
http://forums.thevboard.com/viewtopic.php?t=69600&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0
the pic doesnt work but it works once a while


----------



## 94altimase (Sep 3, 2005)

thanks for all the replies i'm still deciding to spend all the money and do the v6 swap but i think i'm leaning towards doing the spec v swap which i think would be a little more easier to do because its a 2.5. if i'm right i think the wiring is a little easier and just have to change the mounts. let me know what you guys think of tha.


----------



## 94altimase (Sep 3, 2005)

also i just go my car back from the body shop loooooks realllly nice with the new paint job! ! ! ! i'll post some pics up later


----------



## bobdole (Oct 10, 2005)

94altimase said:


> thanks for all the replies i'm still deciding to spend all the money and do the v6 swap but i think i'm leaning towards doing the spec v swap which i think would be a little more easier to do because its a 2.5. if i'm right i think the wiring is a little easier and just have to change the mounts. let me know what you guys think of tha.


If you are going to spend the time and money, why bother swapping in that motor. The maxipad motor is all aluminum, so it's lighter, and it has more power. You'll need to get custom mounts made, and will have to figure a standalone setup to run the beast, but O the prize! My 01 Altima with the 01 Maxima powertrain is a dream of mine.


----------

